# Replace Befehl in MS SQL



## Strobbel (27. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Problem mit einer MS SQL Datenbank.
Hier müsste bei einem Datenbankfeld komplett über die DB das Zeichen , mit einem . ersetzt werden.
Bedingung hierfür ist aber, dass das Komma zwischen 2 Zahlen steht, also z.B. 3,7 ...

Ich habe mir hierfür diesen Befehl (Beispiel für eine Zeile) gebastelt, aber irgendwie bewirkt dieser garnichts.

update artikel set Vertriebstext_DE_lang = REPLACE(Vertriebstext_DE_lang,'#,#','#.#') where teilenummer = '5060101'

Kann mir hier jemand helfen?

Danke im Voraus und Gruß
Christian


----------

